# New to ironmag



## rippin88 (Feb 23, 2015)

Whats up everyone, I am new to the board, actually this is the first board ive ever belonged to. Always have just stayed in touc h with locals but just recently moved and wanting to branch out. 27 yrs old, 5'8" 185lbs, 7% bf, using gear for a couple years,  know what i know from local amateurs and a few pros. Looking forward to new experiences, learning, getting help wherever i can and working, growing.  Not sure how much i can help others but ill always throw my 2 cents in if wanted. Looking forward to being apart of the ironmag community.


----------



## jozifp103 (Feb 23, 2015)

*​You're at the right place! Welcome bro!*


----------



## Series lab rep (Feb 23, 2015)

Welcome 







www.serieslabs.com


----------



## jas101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Welcome to the community! Glad your here.


----------



## littlekeys30 (Feb 23, 2015)

welcome


----------



## rippin88 (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks everyone, looking forward to it


----------



## brazey (Feb 24, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Greedy (Feb 24, 2015)

Welvome to IMF enjoy your stay...or else.


----------



## BadGas (Feb 24, 2015)

Glad to have you brother!!


----------



## ldog (Mar 4, 2015)

Welcome bro. Show respect in the forums and it will be given to you. Read the stickies and you will gain much knowledge. Let me know if you need help or guidance.


----------



## Jersey gym rat (Mar 4, 2015)

Welcome aboard rippin


----------



## HeavyB (Mar 4, 2015)

Welcome bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychowhite (Mar 4, 2015)

Welcome to Ironmag!


----------



## BigSwish83 (Mar 5, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Kazdad (Mar 7, 2015)

Ironmag seems to have their shit together. I am hoping to gain a shit ton of knowledge here to further myself and educate the fuck out of myself. Welcome brother.


----------

